# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Idaho Part-time sublease opportunity

## Britt Clark

Britt.Clark@walmart.com or 912-591-6959.  Walmart is excited to announce that we are recruiting for Walmart Vision practices in: *Post Falls & Ponderay/Sandpoint* in the state of Idaho!  These opportunities will provide an Independent Optometrist with the opportunity to establish a *branch office* adjacent to a Fortune #1 retailer.  Independent Optometrist lease office space and equipment at very affordable fair market value rates, while owning, operating, and managing their own practices, including:

Determining Days and Hours of your Eyecare practiceSetting your preferred Professional Exam & Service FeesSetting your preferred Patient Appointment and Workflow schedule

----------

